# Tron:legacy costume



## tranzlusent (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm hoping I can also bang out a tron costume this year. C.L.U. in the disc fighting scene was a very imposing figure and I think would look awesome answering the door with that helmet and cape on.

I've been looking around also and found www.elwirepros.com has some pretty good prices. They also sell portable systems with battery packs and an inverter already attached, and they just run off 9v or AAA batts. 

Check out The Replica Prop Forum, www.therpf.com. There's threads on there discussing Tron suit ideas for the premiere of the movie, and some seriously knowledgable people on there, with some really good ideas for costumes. 

ELwire seems to be the cheapest way to go. The tape is cool and would work, but there would be quite a bit more customization to the suit. You would have to carve grooves and have recessed areas for the tape to go. There would also be issues with keeping the tape in place, problems the movie crew was having also. 

Then there's the helmet..........The coolest part, but also the most expensive. The problem with using any helmet is the padding inside most is designed for high impact, not looking cool for halloween, so most are waaaaaaay to big. However, there is a company that makes hang gliding equipment and they have a helmet that has the potential to look close to the movie with some alterations, if your willing to spend over 400$ of course.....

I guess it depends on how much money you are willing to spend. If you're on a budget, you might want to design a costume without the helmet. I'll be researching this more though and will definately keep you posted with what I find.


----------

